# Brompton bags for commuting



## glocal (7 Nov 2018)

I am looking for a Brompton bag for daily commuting that is compatible with S type handlebars and the standard LED front light. I saw C and S bags are marked as not suitable for S handlebars and that got me thinking. I will need to carry, say, a 14" laptop and the equivalent of 2-3 books. Any ideas please? 

A while back I remember thieves on mopeds stealing your panniers in traffic was quite common in London. Is that a concern with these bags? 

Thanks.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (7 Nov 2018)

Have you considered a Carradice? Better than the Brompton ones in my opinion. This one fits an S model...

https://www.carradice.co.uk/bags/co...lassics-stockport-folder-fits-brompton-s-type

As far as the theft thing goes, you have to undo a catch under the bag and lift it upwards to take it off the bike. I would think it's a tricky thing for a thief to attempt and they would be spotted fairly quickly if they tried.


----------



## chriscross1966 (7 Nov 2018)

Brompton S Bag is designed for S handlebar, it's the bigger T and C bags that dont fit so well, though folks mod them to work.


----------



## ukoldschool (8 Nov 2018)

S model owner here with S bag. keep an eye out on ebay, I got mine ex display for £60


----------



## glocal (8 Nov 2018)

Thanks everyone. I think the S bag will be fine size-wise, and I must say my experience with Carradice bags has been excellent. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Nov 2018)

The brompton shoulder bag looks pretty smart if you want something a bit smaller and neater than the s bag. Stop ruinously expensive for what it is, but well designed and made.


----------



## smutchin (8 Nov 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> Brompton S Bag is designed for S handlebar,



Observant Brompton owners may notice a clue in the name if they look carefully.


----------



## FolderBeholder (8 Nov 2018)

smutchin said:


> Observant Brompton owners may notice a clue in the name if they look carefully.


LMAO


----------



## smutchin (9 Nov 2018)

More serious answer: I’m a big fan of the S bag, ideal for daily commuting. Good size, lots of useful pockets/compartments. 

Not aware of robbery being a problem but you can loop the shoulder strap over the handlebars for extra security if you’re concerned.


----------



## glocal (9 Nov 2018)

The shoulder bag is a little too small and horrifically expensive for what it is. I have been using an Eastpak messenger bag for a while and I thought I would now go for something attached to the bike instead. 

I now own an S bag. The man at the shop was telling me that Brompton were overcautious advising against the C bag for S-bars. Indeed, we tried one on and the only issue is that the brake cables rub against the top of the bag. Apparently, many people are happy with that and some remove the handle. Anyway, I went for an S bag in the end. Unless I am missing something, the exchangeable flap for personalisation is a silly idea really, but otherwise I think it's perfect for my commute. Thanks everyone.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2018)

Have you thought about talking nicely to me. I have just started making bags as a hobby. Send me a pm if you are interested. They are not expensive


----------



## doginabag (12 Nov 2018)

I use a C bag with my S bars, not modification necessary. However for easy release it does help to have the brake levers rotated to that they point closer towards the grounds.
I regularly fill my C bag to bursting so I could not live with a S bag personally.


----------



## bence8810 (13 Nov 2018)

Just a quick question, apologies for the thread jacking...

How do you guys wear your bags, taking the frame with it or removing the bag from the frame?
I have the Carradice City Folder S bag that came with my bicycle and I find it very awkward wearing it with the frame intact.

I am not using it as it's too big for me but would like to get some smaller Brompton bag that attaches to the front block. How do you guys wear your bags?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## ukoldschool (13 Nov 2018)

I have the S bag, I leave the frame in the bag and either bung it over the shoulder with the strap, or use the handle (which is attached to the top of the frame)


----------



## Kell (13 Nov 2018)

I have a modified H type - so the bar height is somewhere in-between an S type and an M type.

I have a C bag which when I use for any length of time (and it isn't that often) I carry using the shoulder strap.

While commuting and only carrying short distances, I unclipped it from the frame and carried it by the handle. In this way it helped balance out the weight of the bike in the other hand.

It was OK in use in terms of it catching the brake cables - I'd say it rubbed them rather than interfered with them, but i can see how Brompton wouldn't recommend it as I guess it could catch a cable and either inadvertently pull your brakes on, or prevent you from full range of steering.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Nov 2018)

bence8810 said:


> Just a quick question, apologies for the thread jacking...
> 
> How do you guys wear your bags, taking the frame with it or removing the bag from the frame?
> I have the Carradice City Folder S bag that came with my bicycle and I find it very awkward wearing it with the frame intact.
> ...


Frame in, be it Brompton S bag or Brompton shoulder bag. Maybe it's a carradice issue. Have u tried carrying it wrong way round, I. E flap to your body, that might prevent whatever is being uncomfortable


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Nov 2018)

bence8810 said:


> Just a quick question, apologies for the thread jacking...
> 
> How do you guys wear your bags, taking the frame with it or removing the bag from the frame?
> I have the Carradice City Folder S bag that came with my bicycle and I find it very awkward wearing it with the frame intact.
> ...


Post a photo of it Ben.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2018)

Steveindenmark pm sent. If you did not get it please pm me with an email address. I am interested in a bag.


----------

